# removal of 2012 altima sedan grill



## Narkurasa (Feb 19, 2015)

I've looked in multiple places to find a video on how to remove the grill of my altima. I know how to take off the 4 fastener clips on top and i can also reach downn for the 4 hooks toward the bottom of the grill. but i can't seem to budge the two clips on the far top right and left side. is there a certain way i should be handling these 2 clips?


----------



## rogoman (Dec 16, 2004)

Those 2 far right and left clips should be the same as the other 4 top clips. The clips have a center button that carefully has to be lifted with a small flat bladed screwdriver and then the whole clip should pop out using a larger flat bladed screwdriver.


----------

